# Supplementary Information



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi all , can anyone tell me where to find my past travel information for IMM 5562.There is no stamps on my passport and I cant remember dates:ranger:


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

dealdish said:


> Hi all , can anyone tell me where to find my past travel information for IMM 5562.There is no stamps on my passport and I cant remember dates:ranger:


Ticket stubs? Booked itineraries?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Bank accounts, credit card bills.
Photo album.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Digital photo dates? Travel agent? Online travel booking (e.g. Travelocity, Expedia) account? Travel insurance? Doctors records (travel shots)?


----------

